# Wire Wheel Recondition & Restoration 72 spokes, Daytons, Tru Rays, Tru Classic, ect.



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

*Wire Wheel Recondition & Restoration 72 spokes, Daytons, Tru Rays, Tru Classic, ect.*

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
7635 Ramish Ave
Bell Gardens, CA 90201
562-318-9250
562-806-3777
e-mail [email protected]

NO MIDDLE MAN


Call for price Quotes


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*post prices please.... at least a simple price to start at.... 72spoke 88spoke 100 spoke etc...............................


or quote me for a 88spoke dayton. i need a chrome us dish, nipples lined up, and trued. how much?*


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

*Price*



BrownAzt3ka said:


> *post prices please.... at least a simple price to start at.... 72spoke 88spoke 100 spoke etc...............................
> 
> 
> or quote me for a 88spoke dayton. i need a chrome us dish, nipples lined up, and trued. how much?*


$ 215.00 New USA Dish 88 spokes nipples lined up, trued and sealed No Middle Man


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

How much for 2 13x7 Rev 72's all chrome "Wheels only"


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

gboyz said:


> $ 215.00 New USA Dish 88 spokes nipples lined up, trued and sealed No Middle Man


*IS THAT THE PRICE SHIPPED? AND HOW LONG IS THE TURN AROUND TIME?*


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

*SHIPPING*



BrownAzt3ka said:


> *IS THAT THE PRICE SHIPPED? AND HOW LONG IS THE TURN AROUND TIME?*


SORRY IT DOES NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING

ABOUT 2 TO 3 WEEKS


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

I HAVE A 72 SPOKE 13X7 CENTER GOLD AND THE GOLD HAS FADED BAD HOW MUCH TO REPLATE IT


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

*Price*



LUVMYDROPS said:


> I HAVE A 72 SPOKE 13X7 CENTER GOLD AND THE GOLD HAS FADED BAD HOW MUCH TO REPLATE IT



Please call G Boyz for a price and explaintion of work

562-318-9250
562-806-3777

or pm me your # and I will call you


----------



## T0P N0TCH R8G4L (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey how much to anadize some 13X7 spokes n dish ? do u even do that or no?


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

How much to have one spoke replaced on a 14x7 100spoke Dayton chrome the bad spoke is bent lmk thanks


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

T0P N0TCH R8G4L said:


> Hey how much to anadize some 13X7 spokes n dish ? do u even do that or no?


Yes we do this kind of work

Price $ 553.00 
turnaround time about 1 1/2 weeks


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

bonediggetie said:


> How much to have one spoke replaced on a 14x7 100spoke Dayton chrome the bad spoke is bent lmk thanks


we need to re-tru & seal the wheel $ 65.00 spoke included


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

gboyz said:


> we need to re-tru & seal the wheel $ 65.00 spoke included


Ok cool where you located?


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

bonediggetie said:


> Ok cool where you located?


check the top of the page :burn:


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

O ya oops! :inout:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sounds like great prices!


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

from 2004 when I bought a set of 20" wires for my Astro Van :thumbsup:


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

*Location*



bonediggetie said:


> Ok cool where you located?


 Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
7635 Ramish ave
Bell Gardens, CA 90201
562-806-3777
562-318-9250


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Any questions call
562-318-9250 / 562-806-3777
email [email protected]


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

How much to rehoop the this 13x7


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

Just curious. How do you anodize steel? You can only anodize aluminum is what I've always heard.


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

New USA dish $ 215.00


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

naptownregal said:


> Just curious. How do you anodize steel? You can only anodize aluminum is what I've always heard.


you cant anodize steel. Fools be calling candy painted/powdered spokes and dishes Anodized


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

$ 215.00 but may have to replace some of the nipps because they are colored price .50 per nipp that we have to replace


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

AGUILAR3 said:


> you cant anodize steel. Fools be calling candy painted/powdered spokes and dishes Anodized


lmao Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

how much do you charge to restore tru classic rims


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

outlawcrewcab said:


> How much to rehoop the this 13x7


thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

do you re-dish rockets?


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

what size?


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

starting price $ 250.00 ea


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

we only do powder coat candy colors which is better for us it last longer and looks nicer


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

gboyz said:


> what size?


14x7 reverse


----------



## riviman (Aug 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cisco la gente (May 13, 2010)

*chevy bowtie knock offs usa gold plated*

HEY MADELINE WANTED TO KNOW A PRICE ON SOME CHEVY BOWTIE KNOCK OFFS USA GOLD PLATED LIKE THE ONES IN PICTURE JUST KNOCKOFFS NO CHIPS DO U GUYS HAVE THEM IN STOCK HAD TALKED TO U A WHILE BACK HAD SAID $200.00 NOT SURE IF ITS SAME PRICE HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO PHOENIX,AZ 85017 DO YOU GUYS DO WESTERN UNION LET ME KNOW PM ME BACK T







HANKS FRANK


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

I still do not have any continue to call me price has gone up a little due USA gold going up $ 230.00

Price including shipping $ 245.00 gold


----------



## cisco la gente (May 13, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

no problem


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Got a set of 14x7 100spoke wheels that I'd like a price check to have them totally reworked. There's no damage to any of them other then the gold is peeling real bad in some spots and some rust. There all golds but I would like to go back with chrome barrels gold nipps gold hub and powdercoated spokes lmk thanks


----------



## lowlowcarla (Aug 2, 2011)

how much re-true and seal a 14x7 zenith with including shipping to 28208


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

bonediggetie said:


> Got a set of 14x7 100spoke wheels that I'd like a price check to have them totally reworked. There's no damage to any of them other then the gold is peeling real bad in some spots and some rust. There all golds but I would like to go back with chrome barrels gold nipps gold hub and powdercoated spokes lmk thanks


What brand of wheels are they?


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

lowlowcarla said:


> how much re-true and seal a 14x7 zenith with including shipping to 28208


14" re-tru & seal $ 65.00 
ups shipping $ 55.00

Thanks
Madeline


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

What about a total restoration of a set of 14X7 Tru-Classics


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

gboyz said:


> What brand of wheels are they?


Crown wire wheels


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

sasisneros said:


> What about a total restoration of a set of 14X7 Tru-Classics


Starting price $ 250.00 ea


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

bonediggetie said:


> Crown wire wheels


yes


----------



## Los1972 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi - would like a quote to re-true a 20" 144 spoke standard Dayton + shipping to 77093. Also need adapters with a 5x110 bolt pattern quote if possible thanks.


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Los1972 said:


> Hi - would like a quote to re-true a 20" 144 spoke standard Dayton + shipping to 77093. Also need adapters with a 5x110 bolt pattern quote if possible thanks.


To re-tru 1 20" Dayton 85.00
shipping cost $ 53.00


Sorry no adapters 5x110

Thanks
Madeline


----------



## jokers65 (Jul 30, 2009)

how much to rechrome this tru spokes 4- 14 by 7






559-802-06302


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

$ starting price $ 1250.00 for the set of 4


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

How much to re-chrome 1- 14x7 Dayton, just the dish and replace a few nipples?
are your nipples Stainless??


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Groc006 said:


> How much to re-chrome 1- 14x7 Dayton, just the dish and replace a few nipples?
> are your nipples Stainless??


We need to see the dish please e-mail a picture with the information

[email protected]


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

bro i have a 13x7 100 dayton with the stamp on the lip how much to put a new dish with a stamp if you can?


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry we do not have dish with dayton stamp

But we can make you a new dish.


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
7635 Ramish ave
Bell Gardens, CA 90201
562-318-9250
562-806-3777


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Call for your quote today


G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
7635 Ramish ave
Bell Gardens, CA 90280
562-806-3777
562-318-9250


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

G Boyz
562-318-9250
562-806-3777


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

Whats the price to swap all golds to be gold centers? I got 3 all gold 72 spoke Daytons and wanna change the dish to chrome


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

15 X7 72 SPOKE DAYTON NEEDS NEW DISH

HOW MUCH TO 93291??


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

15x7 new USA dish 72 spokes $ 125.00 chromed 
Shipping $ 20.00


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

84regal said:


> Whats the price to swap all golds to be gold centers? I got 3 all gold 72 spoke Daytons and wanna change the dish to chrome



$ 115.00ea


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

just spoke to you guys ...thanks see you guys monday!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm curious. If u changed the dish on a tru ray or any wheels does this change how it sits on the car if u have skirts. In other words if u run the wheels now and they don't rub is there a chance they will rub with a the dish or outer being replaced?


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
562-806-3777
562-318-9250


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Did u see my last post


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

well if we do the same off set I don't see why you should have a problem

Thanks
Madeline


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

great thanks for the response.


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
532-318-9250


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a set of 72 spoke daytons gold&chrome, all four rims need complete restoration.. estimated price?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> I'm curious. If u changed the dish on a tru ray or any wheels does this change how it sits on the car if u have skirts. In other words if u run the wheels now and they don't rub is there a chance they will rub with a the dish or outer being replaced?


no it doesnt change,because they punch the new barrels with the same offset.


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

G Boyz Custom Wheels
562-318-9250


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

sweet


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Wheel Restoration & Repairs

562-318-9250


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Can you give me a price to replace the dish on a 72 spoke 13" Dayton? It's got major curb rash. Thanks.


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Starting price $ 115.00


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

great pricesuffin:


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

What would make the price go up? I just need the dish replaced, I could get it to you and then have it picked up. Let me know. Also, what's the turn around time? 



gboyz said:


> Starting price $ 115.00


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

ramiro6687 said:


> What would make the price go up? I just need the dish replaced, I could get it to you and then have it picked up. Let me know. Also, what's the turn around time?


*USA CHROME OR CHINA CHROME, NUMBER OF SPOKES NEEDING PUNCHED ETC.... *


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Didn't think about that. Thanks.


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

G Boyz Custom Wheels
562-318-9250

Bell Gardens, CA 90201


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Call for you Quote

562-318-9250


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
562-318-9250


----------



## BIG JORGE (Sep 30, 2009)

How much to reseal and tighten spokes(check trueness)
72 spoke Dayton's?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

How much to re hoop a set of 13/7 starwires pm me


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

How much to restore 5 rims, 13x7 96 spoke zeniths, all chrome/stainless ?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

How much to restore just 1 tru-classic
No need to ship will drop off and pick up


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I got one 15x7 crager 30 spoke that the whole hub assy is loose around the spokes all allen head bolts are tight how much for a repair?


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

$ 65.00 ea


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> How much to re hoop a set of 13/7 starwires pm me


starting $ 250.00ea if they are welded in we can't repair these wheels


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

EBAY said:


> How much to restore 5 rims, 13x7 96 spoke zeniths, all chrome/stainless ?



starting price $ 225.00 ea


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> How much to restore just 1 tru-classic
> No need to ship will drop off and pick up


starting $ 225.00 ea


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

southGAcustoms said:


> I got one 15x7 crager 30 spoke that the whole hub assy is loose around the spokes all allen head bolts are tight how much for a repair?



re tru & seal $ 75.00 ea if the wheel is welded in we can't fix it


----------



## gboyz (Aug 25, 2011)

G Boyz Custom Wheels
562-318-9250


----------



## ragrider 1966 (Nov 11, 2010)

WHY WONT YOU GUYS(G BOYZ) POST PICS OF YOUR WORK SO WE (LAYITLOWERS) CAN TAKE A LOOK AT YOU WORK??? YOU WANT BUSINESS ? MARKET IT WITH PROOF AND PRODUCT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Price to change dish on a 13' Dayton 72? shipped back to me 95210


----------



## trakster626 (Feb 9, 2009)

How long does it take to replace the dish for a 13" 72spoke


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

trakster626 said:


> How long does it take to replace the dish for a 13" 72spoke


They dont get in here much. 

Call them. They always answer the phone. 

I have some 88 Dz getting done. I'll post pics of the finished product once i get them back.


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

just got my new 13'' 120 spoke U.S.A made from Gboyz thanks guys, they came out sick :thumbsup: anybody needs wire wheels go see Gboyz....


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

How much to true and replace a few spokes on some og wires and there hold centers.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> They dont get in here much.
> 
> Call them. They always answer the phone.
> 
> I have some 88 Dz getting done. I'll post pics of the finished product once i get them back.


I've sent three emails asking for an update. 

No answer yet.


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Damn that sucks.. I was wanting my Daytons rebuilt but just don't trust shipping to a company that far away..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

gboyz said:


> G Boyz Custom Wheels
> 562-318-9250


Post pics of your work please


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have some new all chrome chinas. (13's with tires already mounted). Was wondering how much it would cost and if it was possible to send them to you and change the chrome nipples to gold nipples & maybe even gold hub? Just gold nipples would be fine and I would be sending them to you from zip 28205. can you PM me info & price with shipping? Iv ebeen thinking I may just have to order some and sell mine but if its going to cost less to let you change them Id be happy


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

How much to redo 5 13x7 72 spoke roadstar all chrome?


----------

